# Atomic C:9 Puls?



## nemawei (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

I'm looking for a new set of skis, I'm definitely moving to shaped.  I have the straight skis I've had for over 10 years .. though I took a 5 year break from skiing and started up again last year with the allforonepass .. primarily spending my ski hours at Sunday River.  

I've been reading ski reviews for a few weeks now.  I am 5'3 160 lb female.  I ski primarily blues with the occasional black (during good conditions) and the occasional green (for the first and last run of the day).

I am thinking about the Atomic C:9 Puls.  Does anyone have any experience/thoughts on these?  Also, I seem to be having a hard time locating them in person.  (I am right near Portsmouth, NH.)  Are you comfortable with online ski buying?  Any site recommendations?

Happy trails,
nems


----------



## nemawei (Dec 25, 2005)

I forgot to mention what I am currently skiing on ... they are a Rossignol size 173.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 26, 2005)

The best piece of advice anyone here can give you is to demo some different skis before you buy anything.  Lots of shops will let you demo skis for the day for a small fee.  Some mountains have Demo days that are free or cheap where you can try a few different skis in the same day.  Check out our *Demo Days thread* for a demo day near you.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 8, 2006)

Have you tried the Covered Bridge in Dover? From the little bit I found through Google, it may be an okay selection. I bought Atomic Metron M11's last year and really enjoy them (advanced/6' tall/220 lbs). Don't go too long on a fat ski! Mine are 162's. I'll go along with the demo idea too. If you can get up to a demo day, compare a few pairs to your old stuff.


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 8, 2006)

I've tried those skiis, I think you will like them.

They are very very popular with women of your level.

I personally own the C-11 puls, which I loved until I blew out the edge at white face. 

Go to a Demo day.  Atomic is ALWAYS there.  I don't think they make the C-9 anymore...do they?


----------



## Paul (Jan 10, 2006)

NYDrew said:
			
		

> I've tried those skiis, I think you will like them.
> 
> They are very very popular with women of your level.
> 
> ...



Yep, they do, or did in '04 and '05.

I have the C9's Got them last year which was my first year back after a 20 year hiatus. I like mine, they're good for all 'round cruising on the groomers. I'll be looking to add to the quiver in the next year or 2, probably along the lines of the SX series, and/or the Metron. Not that I'm definately going all Atomic, just as an example.


----------

